# Crew Wanted



## Grady-fan (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a Grady White 30' , I am looking to set a crew 2-3 to get offshore this summer to catch tuna, dolphin, wahoo possibly overnight weather providing . Looking to share some cost. Let me know Regards.


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm game, where do you fish out of. Let me know when you are planning next trip


----------



## Horizon257 (Jul 8, 2011)

I may be interested ... where you run out of ??


----------



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Sounds great*

I'm in too. My schedule is very flexible (weekend/weekday no prob). Just say when and where.


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm always interested 
325-668-0931
Gary


----------



## raruga (Sep 19, 2012)

*In response to your post*

I am also interested, send me a pm or text next time you are planning to go out.
Ramon
713-855-0660


----------



## FRSHDO (May 31, 2011)

I am interested... When is your next trip?? 832-620-4871


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

I would be interested 281 932 8677 if you still have a slot.


----------



## highlightssanleon (May 30, 2013)

Experienced tuna fisherman, I have gear for tuna chunking and jigging. 
I can catch and transport live bait. And have a few fishing buddies who are more than will to chip in there fair share. We are ready most weekends all summer long. Patrick 713 245 9851


----------



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

I would be interested, especially if you fish out of Freeport. Willing to pay share of all expenses and can clean a boat with the best of them. Experienced offshore fishing since the 1970's. FriscoDad - Pat 214-385-1644


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Count me in, I an a crewboat captain that works 2 weeks on and have 1 week off at a time. I don't drink. I live in Galveston Texas but will meet you at any place you launch or where your boat is. Please bbl and let's put some fish in the boat. Have fished with 2 coolers before and have big fun. 
Thanks Victor
832-704-0687


----------

